

Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework  - known
http://qt.nokia.com/

======
icefox
This isn't really news... Qt has been around sense 1992

~~~
icefox
A better link would be something like <http://opensource.nokia.com/Starlight>
which is the multi-touch webkit work that nokia just put up.

------
swombat
Breaking news! "Linux - a free, open source, unix-like operating system -
click for more info!"

~~~
j_baker
My smart alec response was going to be "C++ - Object oriented C!" but I think
that one's better.

------
timwiseman
A good website, but hardly news. I am quite excited about PySide though.

~~~
cheriot
I share the hope for PySide. It's a shame how poor the options currently are
for cross platform gui development. Qt, python, and an LGPL license will be
fantastic...

~~~
timwiseman
PyQt is quite nice, but I am eager for an LGPL version.

